# ASUS GeForce GTX 580 Direct CU II



## W1zzard (Feb 8, 2011)

ASUS' new GeForce GTX 580 DC2 uses a massive triple slot Direct CU II heatsink that increases cooling performance significantly. As a result the card is extremely quiet in both idle and load - quieter than many midrange cards. ASUS has also increased the operating clocks of their design, all this for a small price increase of $5.

*Show full review*


----------



## douglatins (Feb 10, 2011)

I think i want one, though this cooler can reach 100C?!?!?! OMG, i guess shaman or the AXP is better then. But i like this and will consider adding one to my EVGA 580


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 10, 2011)

Im quite dissapointed for its overclocking capability though


----------



## douglatins (Feb 10, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Im quite dissapointed for its overclocking capability though



Me too, my reference one gets to 940Mhz


----------



## erocker (Feb 10, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Me too, my reference one gets to 940Mhz



Mine unfortunately doesn't. I think it's difficult to judge the overclocking capability of a series of cards based off of a review, especially with a large GPU such as this one. Wafers are only so big, so you'll have some good and some not so good. Looking at the temperatures this particular GPU could just have a lot a leakage.


----------



## Taskforce (Feb 11, 2011)

Same card used to get 1.5Ghz on LN2:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=266036
So I'd take that oc results with a grain of salt.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 11, 2011)

Taskforce said:


> Same card used to get 1.5Ghz on LN2:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=266036
> So I'd take that oc results with a grain of salt.


Wizards OC result are the stablest of stable. If I recall correctly, he has this suite of testing methodology which squeezes out the most stablest OC one could get. Sure you can get 900+ Mhz on the core, well so do I (I can bench with it and thats that. Good luck to me trying to play Crysis at 900+ without crashing.)

24/7 realistic stable maximum OC (In all kind of scenarios) is what matters and not just the 'maximum OC'. This is one of the things that makes Wiz' reviews unique from all others.


----------



## KashunatoR (Feb 12, 2011)

the oc potential depends on luck. mine is perfect stable at 920, but i have a friend who cranks it up to 1ghz and plays crysis with no crashes . anyway this is one bad card


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 12, 2011)

as i said, i am quite sure that i received a card that just doesnt overclock well. the typical number i hear is 920 for this card.

shamino's 1.5 ghz overclock was done on LN2 with extensive mods and shamino is one of the best people world wide when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 15, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> as i said, i am quite sure that i received a card that just doesnt overclock well. the typical number i hear is 920 for this card.
> 
> shamino's 1.5 ghz overclock was done on LN2 with extensive mods and shamino is one of the best people world wide when it comes to this stuff.



Also he modded the card circuits. But this isn't an excuse i bet one can't replace a card due to not OCing well


----------



## kkaddu (Feb 15, 2011)

I can not see temperature of GPU chart any where in review can any please tell me what their idle and load temps are?


----------



## Lathean (Feb 15, 2011)

Two questions! Would a three way sli board like asus rampage III formula fit two in sli? And since it consumes less power than the reference model, I assume the corsair ax850 will power two in sli, right?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 15, 2011)

Lathean said:


> Two questions! Would a three way sli board like asus rampage III formula fit two in sli? And since it consumes less power than the reference model, I assume the corsair ax850 will power two in sli, right?



yes and yes


----------



## Lathean (Feb 15, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> yes and yes



Thanks for a speedy reply! Want my first pc to be perfect, and this is the card for that!


----------



## gago_89 (Feb 23, 2011)

hi all, I was thinking about buying this asus gtx 580, had ordered the MSI 580 twin Frozr and cancel, they recommend the asus?, please help 


PD: MY FIRST POST HAHA ROFLMAO XD

PD2: im from chile , cheers .


----------



## gago_89 (Feb 23, 2011)

=(


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm always expecting Nvidia to release something to surpass the competitor's 5970 performance. It's a tad disappointing to see such a massive card (triple slot cooler) and yet it's less efficient than a dual slot card...


----------



## gago_89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I'm always expecting Nvidia to release something to surpass the competitor's 5970 performance. It's a tad disappointing to see such a massive card (triple slot cooler) and yet it's less efficient than a dual slot card...



but, considering no reference models of gtx 580, asus is the best option i think, or not?


----------



## gago_89 (Feb 24, 2011)

i need to know if msi gtx 580 twin frozr is better than this cardd!!? 


somebody help me pleaseee!!!


----------



## KashunatoR (Feb 24, 2011)

gago_89 said:


> i need to know if msi gtx 580 twin frozr is better than this cardd!!?
> 
> 
> somebody help me pleaseee!!!



in my opinion asus direct cu is the far better card between these two because it has custom pcb and 2x8 pins. they both run cool but asus has a better pcb. at the end of the day it depends on your luck since neither of them is binned


----------



## gago_89 (Feb 24, 2011)

KashunatoR said:


> in my opinion asus direct cu is the far better card between these two because it has custom pcb and 2x8 pins. they both run cool but asus has a better pcb. at the end of the day it depends on your luck since neither of them is binned



ok thanks for u r answer!!!, i will buy asus 

http://www.excaliberpc.com/602841/asus-geforce-gtx-580-engtx580.html


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 24, 2011)

installed this card in my main system using a pci-e x16 riser to leave space for the sata ports


----------



## gago_89 (Feb 24, 2011)

ok, thanks ! for it , i appreciate this very much ;D, if the msi twin frozr is no better than asus, asus is the best card gtx 580 , cheers!


----------



## gago_89 (Feb 25, 2011)

ok, sorrry but i have other question T_T, how works this card when i have my lcd 22" for DVI, and my lcd 32" for hdmi, works good?, somebody know about that?, i appreciate so very much one answer


thanks, cheers.


----------



## gago_89 (Feb 27, 2011)

, help!


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 27, 2011)

I should've got a 2nd 5970 for crossfire instead of 2 6870's. The 5970 is still going strong against the latest series.


----------



## gago_89 (Mar 1, 2011)

damn it.... definitely, im still have doubts of what gtx 580 buy T_T

msi or asus?

that is the dilemma


----------



## dumo (Mar 3, 2011)

2 CUIIs retail samples from Newegg

GPU #0 overclocked to 957 core maxed and GPU #1 can do 992 core with the same oc. settings...made me believe that same 580 CUII gpu will varies in term of oc on stock hsf. 

Of course all that high oc >1600 gpu core achieved with heavy mod and LN2. 








CUII #0 with base Voltage @ 1.00V at 1.15 VGPU







CUII #0 with 1.80VGPU








CUII #1 with base Voltage @ 1.013V at 1.15 VGPU


----------



## SpeedwayNative (Mar 4, 2011)

Just curious why run 3dMark05, and not 06, Vantage, or 11?


----------



## dumo (Mar 6, 2011)

Vantage

So far max. with 1.213V


----------



## ERazer (Apr 23, 2011)

well just got mine today, stock volt and been playing BFBC2 for 2 1/2hr no crush, ill check later how far i can push this baby


----------



## gago_89 (Apr 23, 2011)

ERazer said:


> well just got mine today, stock volt and been playing BFBC2 for 2 1/2hr no crush, ill check later how far i can push this baby
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/04/23/cs0.png



hi, what voltage?


----------



## ERazer (Apr 24, 2011)

gago_89 said:


> hi, what voltage?



1.025 stock


----------



## wolf (Apr 24, 2011)

I bet its flippin' fast yeah ERazer? wait till you get that baby up over 900mhz, they realllly start to fly.

how you liking the DCII model? I love the cooler, backplate and voltage regulation on those one, it must be a beast.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 24, 2011)

wolf said:


> I bet its flippin' fast yeah ERazer? wait till you get that baby up over 900mhz, they realllly start to fly.
> 
> how you liking the DCII model? I love the cooler, backplate and voltage regulation on those one, it must be a beast.



pretty fast as it is lol  id say best card i ever bought, back plate is sexy and functional it really helps so the card wont bend, runs cool and quite while intense gaming. I need to really push this baby but been busy playing Batman and its like a whole new game to me (played it before with 5870+gt240) im still in love with my old set-up but this card is just amazing

and the only con i have is RAMs dont have heatsinks/spreaders but still runs cool tho


----------



## wolf (Apr 24, 2011)

ERazer said:


> pretty fast as it is lol  id say best card i ever bought, back plate is sexy and functional it really helps so the card wont bend, runs cool and quite while intense gaming. I need to really push this baby but been busy playing Batman and its like a whole new game to me (played it before with 5870+gt240) im still in love with my old set-up but this card is just amazing
> 
> and the only con i have is RAMs dont have heatsinks/spreaders but still runs cool tho



It was a really tough toss up for me between the Asus DCII and Gigabyte UD GTX570 but I went with the gigabyte from good past experiences and that it's still dual slot. looks like either way I couldn't go wrong tho (love my purchase) Asus really listened to what we want in high end graphics cards and delivered something that looks and functions awesomely.

gaaahhh you made me feel like playing through batman all over again too!


----------



## gago_89 (Apr 24, 2011)

asus is a beast, but de lithning msi gtx 580 is a monster too

MSI N580GTX Lightning GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536...


cheers!, nice oc of stock voltage ERazer


----------



## fore1gn (Aug 26, 2016)

Reading this in 2016 is pretty funky. I just got this card for hella cheap, but it's dead. I mostly got it for studying and practice purposes (taking it apart etc), but has anyone tried fixing a dead card like this? Is this PCB used on any other ASUS 580s?


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 27, 2016)

Don't necro such an old thread. Google how to bake a GPU. Hope you have an oven you'll never want to use again. Baking a card ruins the oven (so I've heard)


----------

